# Karpfen überhaupt essbar ?



## Lorien (15. Juli 2003)

Hallo zusammen

bei uns im Fluss hats glaub ich Schuppenkarpfen die sind glaub ich natürlich da drin es werden auf alle Fälle keine Eingesetzt.

Es sind keine mit so gekrümmtem Rücken sondern eher wie die Forellen Form.

Ich frage mich nun ob es sich lohnt solche zu fangen, da ich den Fisch dann auch essen möchte. Weiss aber nicht ob die schmecken. Hoffe es kann mir da einer sagen obs gut schmeckt oder ned.

Und wie ists bei denen mitm Filetieren gleich wie bei der Forelle oder geht das bei denen ned ?

Grüsse

Lorien


----------



## hecht24 (15. Juli 2003)

hi lorien
klar kann man karpfen essen.zumindestens wenn sie noch nicht uebermaessig gross sind.
ich selber bevorzuge allerdings eher meeresfische oder auch forellen.bei karpfen kann es passieren das sie einen ausgepraegten muffgeschmack haben.deshalb haeltern viele angler die karpfen essen diese zuvor in gartenteich um dem muffgeschmack los zu werden.
zum filetieren von karpfen kann ich dir leider nichts sagen.
werde das thema deshalb mal zu den fischrezepteforum verschieben


----------



## Rotfeder (15. Juli 2003)

Je größer der Karpfen je schlechter schmeckt er auch(meistens).
Am besten Schmecken deshalb die gerade maßigen Karpfen.


----------



## Lorien (15. Juli 2003)

Hmm nach was schmecken die den überhaupt wenn nicht muffig ?
Ist das irgendwie noch Fischgeschmack oder ganz was anderes ?


----------



## Toddi (16. Juli 2003)

Eigentlich finde ich Karpfen als Speisefisch eher bescheiden, aber versuch´es mal mit Räuchern! Das wertet die Biester meiner Meinung nach kulinarisch echt auf.

Gruß, Toddi:g :g :g


----------



## Mühle (16. Juli 2003)

Habe  zwei "Essversuche" von Karpfen hinter mir. Beide Male gräßlich. Die Mühe der Zubereitung war es nicht im mindesten wert.
Seitdem angle ich auf diese Fischart nicht mehr gezielt.

Kann natürlich auch Karpfen geben, die einen nicht so ausgeprägten Schlammgeschmack haben. Ich denke, das dürfte aber eher eine Seltenheit sein.

Gruß Mühle


----------



## jackcrevalle (16. Juli 2003)

also mein allererster karpfen so 10 kg klopper hat echt gut geschmeckt, gar nicht muffig.

ein jahr später dacht ich ich könnt mal wieder karpfen fangen und essen, aber pfuidaiwel, satzkarpfen mit naja massig halt, ekelhaft, hat so geschmeckt wie wenn ich mir von dem stinkendem schlamm aufm teller getan hätte, ich musste den fisch dann leider gottes wegwerfen. 

wahrscheinlich hängt es vom gewässer und vom einzelnen karpfen ab ob er schmeckt oder nicht.


----------



## muddyliz (16. Juli 2003)

*Karpfen essen*

Schau' mal hier nach: http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/rezepte.htm#karpfen
Gruß muddyliz


----------



## Gator01 (16. Juli 2003)

Prima Rezepte - Guter Tip - Danke


----------



## heinerv (16. Juli 2003)

Hallo Lorien,

bei uns in Mittelfranken ist der Karpfen der am meisten gefangene Fisch und er wird selbstverständlich auch gegessen.
Eine Spezialität ist bei uns "Karpfen gebacken".
Die Karpfen werden halbiert (an der Rückengräte entlang), gesalzen und paniert (mit Mehl) und in schwimmenden Fett gebacken. Dazu Kartoffelsalat und andere Salate (und natürlich Bier - ein Karpfen muß schwimmen!!).
Bei großen Karpfen filetiere ich. Geht im Prinzip genauso wie bei Meeresfischen auch.
Aus den Filets kann man auch Fischfrikatellen machen; dabei mit anderen Fischarten mischen ergibt noch eine bessere Geschmacksnote.
Was das "muffeln" oder wie wir sagen "moseln" anbelangt ; es hat nichts mit der Größe des Fisches zu tun, sondern mit dem Gewässer, aus dem er kommt. Ist der Grund sumpfig und moderig, so nimmt der Fisch den Geschmack an.

Gruß
heinerv


----------



## Laksos (16. Juli 2003)

Toddi hat ganz recht; richtig geräuchert (z.B. in 2 bis 2,5cm dicke Koteletts geschnitten) ist Karpfen eine ganz leckere Sache. Andere Zubereitungsarten sind auch nicht so mein Fall; hatte allerdings schon mal Resteteile in 'ner Fischsuppe, das schmeckte auch sehr gut. - Und heinerv sagt's: Der muffige Geschmack stammt ggf. vom Gewässer und ist nicht karpfengrößebedingt.


----------



## Noob-Flyer (16. Juli 2003)

Hi,

wie schon einer erwähnt hat kommt es vor allem auf das Gewässer drauf an, da wir aber selber welche züchten, hab ich noch keine aus fremden Gewässern gegessen. 
Unsere Karpfen hältern wir erst (ich glaub 2 Wochen) und machen sie dann im Backofen im ganzen.
Lecker auf Kartoffelbett! Exellent!!!
Sind dann aber eher kleine Exemplare zwischen 40-45 cm.

TL
Noob-Flyer

PS: Bei eingesetzen Forellen dagegen hat ich schon öfters Modder-Geschmack :v


----------



## uwe1970 (16. Juli 2003)

*Moseln soll von Blaualgen kommen*

Ich habe gehört, daß Karpfen kaum noch moseln, wenn man vor dem Kochen die Kiemen entfernt. In den Kiemen sollen Blaualgen abgelagert sein, die den muffigen geschmack verursachen. Stimmt das ? 

Ich habe vor ein paar Wochen einen 3 kg Karpfen in einen ziemlich schlammigen See gefangen. Den habe ich ohne Kiemen gekocht und der war auch richtig lecker !!! Aber vielleicht moseln die Karpfen aus dem See generell nicht ?

Gruß #h


----------



## jackcrevalle (16. Juli 2003)

also mein leckerer und pfuidaiwelkarpfen stammten beide aus dem selben see.


wie haeltere ich den karpfen eigentlich? ich stelle mir gerade vor wie ich einen 20 pfuender in meinen eimer.......????


----------



## jackcrevalle (16. Juli 2003)

... und dann 2 wochen...


----------



## Noob-Flyer (16. Juli 2003)

Naja da ist das hätern schon schwierig....

Bei uns sind das kleinere Karpfen, die in rel. großen Becken kommen, wo ständig frisches Wasser zu und abläuft!
Sonst zu Hau8se ist das schon rel. schwer!


----------



## jackcrevalle (16. Juli 2003)

aber der transport erst, und ist das eigentlich legal?


----------



## chippog (27. Juli 2003)

naja, eine grössere wanne und eine sauerstoffpumpe sollte es schon sein. die frage ist aber, ob zwei wochen reichen, wenn der karpfen so einen richtig gediegenen modergeschmack hat? da vor allem die chinesen massenweise süsswasserfische essen und dabei auch mächtig mit moder zu kämpfen haben, könnte es durchaus eine empfehlung sein, die chinesischen rezepte mal auszuprobieren. frischen seefisch bereite ich so allerdings nicht gerne zu. an sonsten kommen hier alle zum zuge, die ihren fang unbedingt nach der 3s-regel behandeln wollen: säubern, salzen, säuern. die säure hilft, den moder etwas zu übertünchen. bei meinen frischen seefischen lasse ich allerdings das säuerungs-s unbedingt weg, da dadurch auch der feine, frische geschmack, den es eben nur bei ganz frischem fisch gibt, zunichte gemacht wird.  karpfen also am besten in nichtmoderigen gewässern fangen oder zumindest eine zeit lang hältern, 3s-regel benutzen, braten und mit geschmacksreichen, gar scharfen sossen essen oder eben räuchern. fehlt noch was? ach ja, haut, hautnahes fett, besonders von der seitenlinie und vom bauch, samt gräten entfernen, da diese den intensivsten modergeschmack hervorrufen, mit anderen worten haut-, bauchlappen- und grätenfrei filetieren! chippog


----------



## Mucki (4. November 2003)

Hallo Leute,
weil ich an anderer Stelle mal ein Statement zum Karpfen abgegeben habe, möchte ich hier mal eine Gräte für diesen hervorragenden Speisefisch, bzw. für Weißfische allgemein brechen.

Ich stelle leider fest das viele Angler aber auch "normale" Menschen nur noch oder überwiegend die s.g. Edelfische essen, oder noch schlimmer "IN"-Fische wie Victoriabarsch, Red Snapper, Tilapias, Seewolf usw.
Derweil bietet unsere heimische Fischwelt wahre Leckerbissen, eben auch den Karpfen.

Allein schon die Frage: Kann man diesen Fisch überhaupt essen?oder wie schmeckt der den? zeugt von Unkenntnis und Vorurteil.

Natürlich kann ein Karpfen "mooseln" wie wir Bayern sagen aber das kann auch eine Forelle, selbst wenn sie aus glasklarem Wasser kommt.
Das "mooseln" kommt nämlich nicht von Moos und auch nicht von Schlamm sondern schlichtweg von den Stoffwechselprodukten der Blaualge die der Fisch mit der Nahrung zwangsläufig aufnimmt.
Klar, in schlammigen Gewässern kommt die Blaualge vermehrt vor, aber eben nur auch. 
Das Vorkommen hat u.a. mit der Überdüngung unserer Gewässer zu tun und davon sind auch klare Gewässer betroffen.

Herbstmonate sind besser als Sommermonate was den Geschmack anbelangt. Aber das gilt nicht nur für den Karpfen. 

Kurzum, fangt und esst mehr Karpfen und Weißfisch. Geschmacklich sind sie in meinen Augen jedem "Edelfisch" überlegen.
Gegen den "Mooselgeschmack" hilft hältern in klarem Leitungswasser, gegen die Gräten entsprechende Zubereitungsarten z.B. feines einschneiden der Hautseite im 2-3mm Abstand.

Guten beim nächsten Karpfen
Mucki


----------



## KampfKater (8. November 2003)

ich zieh von karpfen die haut ab, und leg sie über nacht in eine milch-wasser mischung.
hab damit absolut keine probleme mit muffigem geschmack



gruß
robert


----------



## Franz_16 (8. November 2003)

ich habe solange ich jetzt fische noch nie einen Karpfen erwischt der nicht essbar gewesen wäre... Karpfen wird bei uns am Karfreitag und an Weihnachten gegessen... gebackener Karpfen ist echt gut! Geräuchert sind die auch klasse...

Aber mal was ganz was anderes, warum soll den ein größerer Karpfen nicht schmecken???


----------



## Lynx (8. November 2003)

> Aber mal was ganz was anderes, warum soll den ein größerer Karpfen nicht schmecken???



Franz das kommt daher, dass viele meinen jeder Fisch muß gleich schmecken.
Das z.B. Hammelfleisch anders schmeckt wie Schweinefleisch das weiss jeder. Aber beim Fisch gibt´s da irgendwie eine Sperre. ;+


----------



## Alexander2781 (8. November 2003)

*Modergeschmack bei Karpfen*

Hallo Boardies,

ich weiß noch eine andere Variante, wie man den Modergeschmack wegbekommt. Ihr müsst die Bauchhaut mit einem Filetiermesser abziehen und den Fisch anschließend innen mit Zitrone beträufeln. Das habe ich von einem Angelkollegen gehört. 

Gruß und Petri Heil 
Alexander2781


----------

